# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQL Course 5 receivng error

## sdstacy

Both when I attempt to insert my answer or the course answer:

After I type the insert command to insert a table (into the SQL Interpreter) I receive; The error that I receive is: 
  Problem loading Page  and  it reads:
The connection was reset

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

    The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.
    If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
    If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
Try Again


This is what I attempt to insert   My answer:
insert into stacyco_ss1009
(first, last, title, age, salary)
vaules ('Jonie', 'Weber', 'Secretary', 28,19500.00)
vaules ('Potsy', 'Weber', 'Programmer', 32,45300.00)
vaules ('Dirk', 'Smith', 'Programmer II', 45,75020.00)

----------

